# Wading Belt



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I was looking to buy a wade aid belt and planned to do so in the next week but while at academy today i noticed a belt simalr to the wade aid called an ez wade any body know about these. they are $20 dollars and the wade aid is $85 so im thinking you get what you pay for. Should I go ahead and get the wade aid or give this one a shot.


----------



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

You might consider a wading belt by *Going Coastal. *


----------



## GettinGone (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.hooksetgear.com/

Here's a link to GoingCoastal's gear.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Cardiff said:


> You might consider a wading belt by *Going Coastal. *


I have seen GC belts and they are super well made, they remind me of the belts you coulkd get in the early 90's and late 80's, made to last. I havn't used a GC belt, but I bet if had one it would be my go to belt.

A different designed/type of belt is the Walk & Wade by Fish & Hunt, I used a Wade-Aid for years then tried this belt and havn't used my Wade-Aid since. It has more storage and is just plain better thought out and options than the Wade-Aid, IMO. You can get them at Academy.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I have a wadeaide and while its a great comfortable belt.......I bought one of the fishnhunts at academy and I like it alot better than my wadeaide and its the only one I wear now. The velcro closure and velcro box holder are great


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks I will look at the going coastal and and the walk n wade


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I guess the walk n wade still has a lifetime warranty which I can tell you they stand behind. I have had mine for about four years now, last year I had a issue with the tread on the old style belt and they had me a brand new one at my door two days later. They gave me a trick to use with small tie wraps on the rod holders just in case the thread was to come loose again I would not be out tracing my steps looking for a $500 combo.

Mike


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I can't get into hooksetgear's site.I live in Virginia and need a coupla pieces of gear.....can someone give me a phone # to call & place an order?Thanks.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

There's a new one on the market from a Houston guy called Yak-Gear. He makes a wading suspender that is very cool and pretty cheap too. Not a foam type like a Wade Aid though bu tthe suspender types keep the rod and gear much higher if needed and are very low profile.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

*Try this email...*

I've got a wadeaid that I've had for years...fabulous belt. Will buy one of Dave's (Goin Coastal) belts next.

Night Train...I can't find Chris' number but you can email him at [email protected].

Late,
Cox


----------



## JOKER (May 16, 2007)

*Ez Wade*

I just purchased one about 3 weeks ago and used for the first time in Baffin. I love it.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Thanks,LA COX........will try the email route.Been wantin' to buy gear,but,can't talk to anyone.They don't sell the "good stuff" here....I fish the sounds behind Hatteras and Ocracoke Islands in N.C. and the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

NightTrain,
PM sent.

Thanks for providing website and email info to NightTrain guys.


----------



## fish-n-fowl (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the walk-n-wade at academy. You have two options: a 4" strap or a 2" strap. More back support with the 4". Also uses a velcro system instead of the old snap style latches that would bread on the Texas Tackle Factory Belts. They also have an elastic cord that attaches to the pouch on your wading box. This allows you to drop the pouch when you are changing lures so that you don't have to worry about it floating away. The same is with the pliers, they have elastic strap. Two rod holders and a drink holder included as well which is also made from elastic material so it stretches from a 12oz. Coors light to a 24oz. Coors light. Very NICE!!


----------



## johnnyd (Feb 12, 2008)

check out yak-gear.com and look at their wade-spenders. its a pretty unique deal that will hold your rod and gear higher, no dunking in these i dont think. havent tried it personally yet but plan on it as soon as the water warms up...i got enough wearing waders in duck season


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well thanks everyone for the suggestions I went with the walk n wade since i was going out the next day so despite being skunked thursday I liked the belt a lot


----------



## thedjc (Aug 14, 2005)

*Walk N Wade*

Got my FnH Walk N Wade last year and love it. Wish they would come out with a hunting belt.


----------



## McFish (Mar 18, 2008)

I have had the same fish n hunt belt for about 2yrs & ABSOLUTELY love it. Great choice d-kirk2.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

I have just started using the Walk N Wade since the fishing show. I've had a Wade Aid for years and it's a great belt too. The Wade Aid warranty is great, I've had them rework mine several times without paying another dime. The Walk N Wade is light weight and if you wade deep it doesn't pull up like the Wade Aid. I don't think you can lose with either of them.


----------



## Fin-Addict (Jun 1, 2004)

*Wade-Aid*

Get the Wade-Aid, PERIOD!! You can't beat the comfort or the warranty. I've had mine for 7 years and just had it refinished by them. I put it through h*ll and it looked like it. I figured there was no way they could repair it. I sent it in anyways and got it back yesterday, I am totally amazed, It looks brand new. I'm sure they didn't repair it but replaced it free of charge! I'm completely sold on their product and will get another one soon.
The only draw back would be, when wading deep, it tends to ride up your back. but I can live with that.


----------



## bnp10 (Aug 8, 2007)

i have the 4 or 5 inch walk n wade belt from academy and its everything i need. i think its a great belt. i dont think you will be disappointed with it.


----------

